# The Lucky or Unlucky Records Thread



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey all, I've wanted to post this for some time. It's the lucky or unlucky records thread. Have you ever had a long run of PLL skips? How about 4 N-perms in a row? The exact same time three times in a row?

This is generally not for single scrambles and solves but for a streak of luck or unluck. I have posted some examples below. I will update this thread with new records as they come, maybe top 3 of each category or something like that depending on entries. Feel free to suggest or post new categories. You should specify which category/puzzle you are entering.

*LUCKY RECORDS*
Longest streak of PLL skips (3x3): 4 - sneaklyfox, 3 - god of rubic 2, 3 - BoBoGuy
Longest streak of no parity (4x4): 12 - theZcuber, 10 (in comp) - Julian, 5 - cube-o-holic
Most LL skips in one week: 5 - Dapianokid, 3 - SirWaffle, 2 - BoBoGuy
Most # of PLL skips within 100 solves:

*UNLUCKY RECORDS*

Longest streak of no PLL skips (3x3): 192 - sneaklyfox, 126 - kclejeune, 
Longest streak of double parity (4x4): 14 - BoBoGuy, 12 - kclejeune, 5 (in comp) - Sajwo, 5 - sneaklyfox, 4 (in comp) - TeddyKGB
Longest streak of double parity with the same PLL (4x4): 3 DavidCip86
Most # of double parities within 100 solves (4x4):

*OTHER*
Longest streak of A-perms: 3 - Genesis
Longest streak of E-perms:
Longest streak of F-perms: 5 - DavidCip86, 5 - Julian, 3 - SirWaffle, 3 - Derek
Longest streak of G-perms: 6 - notfeliks, 5 (in comp) - moralsh, 4 - darkerarceus
Longest streak of H-perms: 3 - sneaklyfox
Longest streak of J-perms: 8 - DuffyEdge, 3 - CyanSandwich
Longest streak of N-perms: 4 - kclejeune, 3 - PeelingStickers
Longest streak of R-perms:
Longest streak of T-perms: 4 - BoBoGuy
Longest streak of U-perms: 5 - blokpoi, 4 - tx789
Longest streak of V-perms: 4 - Genesis, 3 - PeelingStickers
Longest streak of Y-perms:
Longest streak of Z-perms:
Longest streak same CMLL: 4 - Renslay

*MISCELLANEOUS MENTIONS*
Shortest time before cube pop - Derek
Never had LL skip in 15 years of cubing - Dene
All cubies in correct location after F2L pair2 - cmhardw


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 28, 2013)

Amount of LL skips in x amount of time should be a record. I have had 3 LL skips in one week.


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

I prefer U perms to J perms. EDIT2: OP has changed, comment is now meaningless.
I had no OLL skips for the first 7-8 months of cubing. I estimated something like 10,000 solves at the time, which was about right. I then got 4 unforced OLL skips in one Ao5.

EDIT: also optimal V perms are awesome

EDIT2: I once had over half my solves in one Ao30 for a forum race as EPLLs, and another time I had at least 20 R perms in the same ao50. Longest streak was probably 7-8.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

You skipped OLL AND PLL??!?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 28, 2013)

I had 8 J(a) perms in a row in an OH session once


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You skipped OLL AND PLL??!?



I cant tell if you're being sarcastic or not.... But yes LL skip Means you skip OLL and PLL


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I cant tell if you're being sarcastic or not.... But yes LL skip Means you skip OLL and PLL



I'm not being sarcastic. I'm simply incredulous. That is amazing. Some people never get LL skip in their lifetime. I think I've gotten 2 or 3 in my life.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm not being sarcastic. I'm simply incredulous. That is amazing. Some people never get LL skip in their lifetime. I think I've gotten 2 or 3 in my life.



True idk how many I have gotten total but 2 of the 3 I got in one week are on cam.

edit: solve are in this thread f you care

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?44608-7-26-and-8-75-3x3-Singles-(LL-Skips-on-both)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> I had no OLL skips for the first 7-8 months of cubing. I estimated something like 10,000 solves at the time, which was about right. I then got 4 unforced OLL skips in one Ao5.
> 
> EDIT2: I once had over half my solves in one Ao30 for a forum race as EPLLs, and another time I had at least 20 R perms in the same ao50. Longest streak was probably 7-8.



Not sure how to put these in the records. Maybe I need to have a "Most # of X within 100 solves?"


----------



## TDM (Nov 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm not being sarcastic. I'm simply incredulous. That is amazing. Some people never get LL skip in their lifetime. I think I've gotten 2 or 3 in my life.


I've never got one yet. I probably do 100-150 solves a day on school days, and more on weekends.
My cubes hate me.



sneaklyfox said:


> Not sure how to put these in the records. Maybe I need to have a "Most # of X within 100 solves?"


It's kinda difficult to have them as records as I can't remember anything exactly. Also, imo, you don't need to just keep adding categories for everyone.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 28, 2013)

I had 3 N-perms in a row once (the same one too)

I had 3 v perms in a row on the bus today


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

TDM said:


> It's kinda difficult to have them as records as I can't remember anything exactly. Also, imo, you don't need to just keep adding categories for everyone.



Ok, then I'll just add them if I think it makes sense and if it's a concrete number or strict record or something.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2013)

Longest streak of no 4x4 parity, 5.
That went to 7 with no OLL parity.
My 1st 7 solves on my WeiSu.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2013)

aronpm wins longest 4x4x4 no parity streak due to tracing method usage


----------



## Owen (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm reminded of this video of someone getting 5 pll skips in a row: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vILSc4PMW9Y
It might be a joke though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> aronpm wins longest 4x4x4 no parity streak due to tracing method usage



Within 15 seconds of inspection?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 28, 2013)

Most pops in row?


----------



## kcl (Nov 28, 2013)

I had like 23 4x4 solves in a row with parity.. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Within 15 seconds of inspection?



yep


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> yep



Awesome sauce.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 29, 2013)

I've gotten 12 4x4 solves in a row with no parity once, and it was awesome because I was just learning.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got double parity + Ra perm 3 times in a row o_o


----------



## Dapianokid (Nov 29, 2013)

Sirla, I'm afraid I've beaten you. This week alone I've had 5 LL skips. Of course, I've done many solvest his week.


----------



## Genesis (Nov 29, 2013)

I've got 4 V perms in a row before 
The PLL you do not know always comes up ..
Also got 3 A perms in a row for 7x7


----------



## DavidCip86 (Nov 29, 2013)

5 F perms in a row


----------



## tx789 (Nov 29, 2013)

Least ll skips could be interesting. I have never had a ll skip on a 3x3 solve. But have had 2 on 5x5.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 29, 2013)

I think I have gotten 3 PLL skips in a row once.


----------



## SirWaffle (Nov 29, 2013)

Dapianokid said:


> Sirla, I'm afraid I've beaten you. This week alone I've had 5 LL skips. Of course, I've done many solvest his week.



any of them hand scrambles? cuz if they were hand scrambles you tend to get more skips just saying


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 29, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Amount of LL skips in x amount of time should be a record. I have had 3 LL skips in one week.



I've got 0 LL skips in 9+ years of cubing.



Dapianokid said:


> Sirla, I'm afraid I've beaten you. This week alone I've had 5 LL skips. Of course, I've done many solvest his week.



Were these forced skips in any way? because if they weren't then I don't believe you at all.



OT: I've had four consecutive double parity 4x4 solves in comp.


----------



## Julian (Nov 29, 2013)

First 5 solves of the day, 5 F-perms.

0/10 4x4 parities in comp.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going to count the no PLL skips one. I put 2 just for whatever but as PLL skips happen 1/72...

I'm at 28 and counting right now...


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

I just did a decent session with no PLL skips until solve 127. I would've forced one but screwed up soooo... yeah.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I just did a decent session with no PLL skips until solve 127. I would've forced one but screwed up soooo... yeah.



Wait... so I think that would count as a 126 with no PLL skips? I'm at 136 and counting still... will continue tomorrow...


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wait... so I think that would count as a 126 with no PLL skips? I'm at 136 and counting still... will continue tomorrow...



Yep.


----------



## Dene (Nov 29, 2013)

Well, I've been solving cubes for about 15 years and I've never had a last layer skip. That has to be some unlucky streak right there.


----------



## Derek (Nov 29, 2013)

What about for shortest time before cube pops. I had a 3x3 solve where I popped an edge before the timer even hit the 1 second mark. I didn't even get to do one turn before it popped.


----------



## kcl (Nov 29, 2013)

Derek said:


> What about for shortest time before cube pops. I had a 3x3 solve where I popped an edge before the timer even hit the 1 second mark. I didn't even get to do one turn before it popped.



wat

I've only had this happen once, with a 6x6. I forgot to put in one internal piece.


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 29, 2013)

I had 4 G Perms in a row once.... one handed.... on video...


----------



## Erik (Nov 29, 2013)

Unlucky: 19/20 parities on 4x4 at Nemo Open
PLLs at Dutch Nats: E, F, N, N, G

Lucky: no OLL parities in some 4x4 averages. Also: at Amstelveen Open 2011 I had 3 or 4 T-perms in the 3x3 finals . 
Also: 7.08 ^^


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 3, 2013)

3 f perms 3 OH solves in a row. On cam btw doubt I will upload though. So annoying -_-


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2013)

I've had 2 LL skips in comp. One was 3x3, the other was 5x5. Both were awful solves


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 3, 2013)

I had a last layer skip once. It was on an awful solve, after missing PLL.

The most satisfying thing ever has to be, instead of the F R U R' U' F' OLL, doing a y2 and the left handed version and getting a skip by doing that. Seems to happen quite often too.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> *UNLUCKY RECORDS*
> 
> Longest streak of no PLL skips (3x3): 192 - sneaklyfox, 126 - kclejeune,



I think 192 is a very low number for that record. There should be some people who have experienced >1,000 solves without any PLL Skips.
One time I had no PLL Skip for a few weeks. I can't really estimate how many solves I did there, but I was practising frequently.

Finally getting one was more exciting than getting an awesome single.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 3, 2013)

Derek said:


> What about for shortest time before cube pops. I had a 3x3 solve where I popped an edge before the timer even hit the 1 second mark. I didn't even get to do one turn before it popped.



John Brechon has popped during inspection. No lie


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> John Brechon has popped during inspection. No lie



wat


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 3, 2013)

Dacuba said:


> I think 192 is a very low number for that record. There should be some people who have experienced >1,000 solves without any PLL Skips.
> One time I had no PLL Skip for a few weeks. I can't really estimate how many solves I did there, but I was practising frequently.
> 
> Finally getting one was more exciting than getting an awesome single.



Of course it's a low number. So I'm waiting for someone to top it. But you need a concrete number. Something like ">1000" or "not for a whole month" isn't going to cut it. It's easy. Just start a new session and "count" how many times until PLL skip.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 3, 2013)

Am I the only person who prefers OLL skips to PLL skips??


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 3, 2013)

Longest streak of U-perms:

OLLCP


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 3, 2013)

Can I claim longest streak of OLL skips?


----------



## kcl (Dec 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Am I the only person who prefers OLL skips to PLL skips??



I like both, I don't really prefer one or the other. OLL skips have a tendency to make me do worst if I don't expect it.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2013)

For most LL skips in a week, do they have to be completely unforced or can it count if your method has something like EO+CP+Phasing? Because if so then I have like 7-8 in a week, and 3 in one Ao5.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 3, 2013)

TDM said:


> 3 in one Ao5.



? LOLPB much?


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> ? LOLPB much?


Nope, it happened like the first time doing OH for over two months  Only one of them was sub-30, and my PB Ao5 was (and is) 30.38. Seriously I have no idea how I got any of my OH PBs; I must have been so much faster than I am now. I can't remember what I was like back then. Just like how I once did a 5x5 solve that I thought was my PB by over half a minute, then I found my member introduction thread from May and I had a solve that was ~20s faster than that. And that was when I was sup-30 on 3x3.
EDIT: and even with that many LL skips in one average, LL skips are cool but they're better when you don't have to do anything. Having to add in EO, CP and then phasing does make them less good


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 3, 2013)

i got 5 u-perms in a row once while doing 3x3 practice on my 4x4 lelelel


----------



## tx789 (Dec 3, 2013)

Back in 2010 or so I got like a 25 single with 4 three move inserts. I didn't use F2L and average like a 1:00.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> i got 5 u-perms in a row once while doing 3x3 practice on my 4x4 lelelel



I'm sure there is a ZZ + COLL user who has gotten a lot more than that.


----------



## Renslay (Dec 3, 2013)

Once I've got 4 times the same CMLL in a row... Weird.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got 3 J(b) perms in a row


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2013)

Lucas Garron said:


> Can I claim longest streak of OLL skips?



define skip


----------



## blokpoi (Dec 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'm sure there is a ZZ + COLL user who has gotten a lot more than that.


thats given, im just sharing an anecdote


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 4, 2013)

4 T perms
2 ll skips in one week
12 pll skips in one week
3 pll skips in a row
14 4x4 solves with DP


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 4, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> 14 4x4 solves with DP



Is that 14 4x4 solves with dp in a row??


----------



## Derek (Dec 4, 2013)

I had 3 F-perms in a row doing OH today. That has got to be a record.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

Getting double parity on my official 2:05 6x6 single was pretty unlucky, that could have been sub-2 :'(

On a more thread-related note, I got parity on 9/10 4x4 solves at that same competition. The one solve I didn't get parity, I popped.


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Most pops in row?



Me, when I was using a GuHong v1. 50 or so.



Derek said:


> I had 3 F-perms in a row doing OH today. That has got to be a record.



Good or bad? I like f-perms.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Me, when I was using a GuHong v1. 50 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Good or bad? I like f-perms.



How do you even.. Were you playing baseball with it or something? 

And yeah, F perms are bad. You don't realize how much they can mess up a solve. They can add like a half second..


----------



## Derek (Dec 4, 2013)

I like F-perms too but only for two handed solving for OH they are a nightmare.


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

F perms are one of those things I like, but I'm bad at. More than once I had a sub-9 F2L+OLL, and the solve was sup-11 after an F perm.


----------



## Applecow (Dec 4, 2013)

some teamsolves with a friend at work. 2 times R U2 L' U' L U2 R' forcing LL-skip within a week. :|


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

Applecow said:


> some teamsolves with a friend at work. 2 times R U2 L' U' L U2 R' forcing LL-skip within a week. :|


As you're doing WV to skip OLL, it's only really a PLL skip.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> As you're doing WV to skip OLL, it's only really a PLL skip.



Eh, I'd call it a forced LL skip.


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

Derek said:


> What about for shortest time before cube pops. I had a 3x3 solve where I popped an edge before the timer even hit the 1 second mark. I didn't even get to do one turn before it popped.



That was my out-of-box first turn with the Shensu.


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Eh, I'd call it a forced LL skip.



Although I think people generally would call it one...the permutation skip was not forced, so I wouldn't call it a forced LL skip.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Although I think people generally would call it one...the permutation skip was not forced, so I wouldn't call it a forced LL skip.



Thinking of it that way I think you're right. But if you maybe did FRURUF into a WV case that you knew would skip, that would be truly forced I'm pretty sure.


----------



## rj (Dec 4, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Am I the only person who prefers OLL skips to PLL skips??



Nope. I like oll skips when I force them


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

rj said:


> Nope. I like oll skips when I force them



Forcing OLL skips makes me feel so boss for a second. Mats must have the greatest life..


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Forcing OLL skips makes me feel so boss for a second. Mats must have the greatest life..


lol. I think he got bored of them a long time ago. I wonder how often he gets LL skips. About the same amount as most people get OLL skips? I know when I do OH I should get LL skips 1/108.
I love it when I use a COLL that I know will give me an EPLL skip, or get an easy 2GLL in a 2H solve. Sometimes you can even tell when OLLs will give you a PLL skip (e.g. wide (anti)sune; first half of the normal Y perm etc.).


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

TDM said:


> lol. I think he got bored of them a long time ago. I wonder how often he gets LL skips. About the same amount as most people get OLL skips? I know when I do OH I should get LL skips 1/108.
> I love it when I use a COLL that I know will give me an EPLL skip, or get an easy 2GLL in a 2H solve. Sometimes you can even tell when OLLs will give you a PLL skip (e.g. wide (anti)sune; first half of the normal Y perm etc.).



Yeah haha I hate when I anticipate it and then get an N or j perm lol because the OLL Case before N J and skip all kinda look the same..


----------



## tx789 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have had 8 CLL skips in the last week or so. That also had PLL skips. And all the same case. OLL 57.



Also I just did a 23 solve session with roux for fun. The way I do L6E is terrible it's finish F2L 2 look ELL. Which mean I finish with a EPLL. Like a COLL ZZ user would get. I got 4 U perms in a row followed by 3 PLL. So in the case of a COLL using ZZ user. The chances of a streak is increased greatly.'

Also I think the 2 ll skips I had on 5x5 were with in a week.


----------



## TDM (Dec 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah haha I hate when I anticipate it and then get an N or j perm lol because the OLL Case before N J and skip all kinda look the same..


Yea, I never usually hate J perms, but even sometimes after OLL they look like skips, except one sticker which I don't notice until it's too late


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 5, 2013)

I had 5 DP on 4x4 in a row on SLS Swierklany 2013


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a solve with 3 F2L pairs done and an easy insert for the last one. And then it popped before I finished. I would have gotten my first sub-20 solve. D:


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 5, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Am I the only person who prefers OLL skips to PLL skips??



OLL Skips have the potential to kill my solves, actually.
After a PLL Skip, you're done.


----------



## kcl (Dec 5, 2013)

Full ao12 just now with DP


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry haven't updated yet. I'm starting to see what kind of records people are posting to see how to organize them or if there's a way to fit them on a list at all.


----------



## elrog (Dec 5, 2013)

I've had the very same LL case in a row twice. It was a Bowtie OLL case with a Y-perm which sets up to be a J-perm. With a setup move and a few cancellations, I got this algorithm for the case: R2' F' R U R U' R' F R U' R' U R


----------



## BoBoGuy (Dec 6, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Is that 14 4x4 solves with dp in a row??



Yeah. That average was like a 49 average.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 6, 2013)

I use ortega corners first and I average about 20-25 seconds and I got a 14.84 solve, my PB outside of comp is like 13.8x, hand scrambled though not by me, so I pretty much beat my PB in a competition.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 9, 2013)

What about most skips in a 3x3 official avg because in the finals of Nz nats 2013 because I got an PLL skip and OLL skip.


----------



## rj (Dec 9, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Forcing OLL skips makes me feel so boss for a second. Mats must have the greatest life..



lol yup.



tx789 said:


> What about most skips in a 3x3 official avg because in the finals of Nz nats 2013 because I got an PLL skip and OLL skip.



Mats would win.


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2013)

rj said:


> Mats would win.


How about skips have to be unforced to be counted? Otherwise they aren't that lucky.


----------



## tx789 (Dec 10, 2013)

TDM said:


> How about skips have to be unforced to be counted? Otherwise they aren't that lucky.



That has been stated earlier.


----------



## kcl (Dec 13, 2013)

4 N perms in a row. This just happened while I was waiting for physics to start. I just don't even.. Wat


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 13, 2013)

i once got 5 pll skips and a oll skip in one day. i was cubing a couple of hours that day but it still felt like "omg another skip wtf" lol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 16, 2013)

I lost internet for over a week but I'm going to work on updating the first post. Also, I added a few "Most # of X within 100 solves". Just do 100 solves and see how many you get... because sometimes I feel like I'm the unluckiest person ever.


----------



## aashritspidey (Dec 16, 2013)

Ive had 110 pll skips in like 2 months..


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 16, 2013)

The luckiest thing, objectively, that's ever happened in my cubing happened during a Fridrich solve. After solving the cross and two adjacent F2L pairs, every remaining piece on the cube was in its correct location, though not all were oriented properly. There was no AUF required, either.

The probability of this occurring is \( \frac{1}{259200} \)


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 17, 2013)

My first six solves today were G-perms.


----------



## Jack Stirling (Dec 17, 2013)

How do you get so many LL skips? I don't think I have ever had ONE! Maybe your scrambles aren't as good as myne?


----------



## moralsh (Dec 17, 2013)

on my last comp (spanish championship) I had a G-Perm in all of my solves (5)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 17, 2013)

Thread updated to here. Added some things to OP.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for adding the "other" sections! I edited my post to make more sense if people click the link to it


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 27, 2013)

Just had the exact same last layer twice in a row, OLL 49 followed by Rb perm, only difference being minus an AUF on the second solve. Also had 204 solves without a PLL skip earlier in the week.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 27, 2013)

Had no parity and a PLL skip for my 4x4 single PB.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 27, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Had no parity and a PLL skip for my 4x4 single PB.



lol i had no parity and oll skip on mine


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 27, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> lol i had no parity and oll skip on mine



I had no parity + LL skip on my previous pb .


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 27, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I had no parity + LL skip on my previous pb .



You lucky...


----------



## Berkay (Dec 27, 2013)

Today I got 7 PLL skips. Only one was forced(ZBLL) and two were partly forced(COLL). Still very lucky though.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 27, 2013)

I've gotten 13.37 on 3x3 at least four times in the last few days.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 27, 2013)

between last summer and now i have surly gotten 30 19.80 either a good solve(last year) or a fail solve (now)


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Dec 27, 2013)

Can I call it unlucky if I'm getting a 3x3 record, an I have a pop like in last 3-4 moves. That was sort of annoying.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 28, 2013)

3 y-perms in a row


----------



## BrianJ (Dec 28, 2013)

Once in ttw, I had the same exact 2x2 scramble in an average of 12.


----------



## MM99 (Dec 28, 2013)

About 2 months ago I got 3 pll skips in a row and I don't know any means of forcing them


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 28, 2013)

2 CMLL skips in a row.


----------



## kcl (Dec 28, 2013)

4 e perms in a row just now.. Incredible facepalm. Average would Have been sub 10. 11.78 FML


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 28, 2013)

all 4 F2L pairs in last solve were the case where it's paired up but the edge is misoriented.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 1, 2014)

Should a section be added for ZBLL skips? People who use ZZ have a much higher chance of an LL skip, which is technically a ZBLL skip.
I've had 4 F perms in a row. I like F perms though. 
Also, I greatly prefer OLL skips.


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> Should a section be added for ZBLL skips? People who use ZZ have a much higher chance of an LL skip, which is technically a ZBLL skip.
> I've had 4 F perms in a row. I like F perms though.
> Also, I greatly prefer OLL skips.



OLL skips are amazing, IF and ONLY if you are expecting it. Otherwise I delay PLL recog by like a second



Noahaha said:


> I've gotten 13.37 on 3x3 at least four times in the last few days.



That happened to me with 10.88 once :O it was like at least 5 of them in an ao100


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 1, 2014)

In an avg 100 on 2x2 i got 9x 3.10 wich gladly inst a bad solve


----------



## tx789 (Jan 7, 2014)

3 z perms in a row



Spoiler



skewb


----------



## BrianJ (Jan 7, 2014)

My first official 3x3 solve was 20.00.


----------



## kcl (Jan 8, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> My first official 3x3 solve was 20.00.



What's lucky about this..?




tx789 said:


> 3 z perms in a row
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol sucker


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jan 29, 2014)

4 j perms in a row on 5x5, although the last one was an L perm


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 29, 2014)

I've had 7 LL skips. My shortest time between 2 was 6 weeks.

I've been between 168-200 without a PLL skip before. I did 168 solves in one day without a skip, and it took about 20-30ish the next day before I got another, but I only know 168 for sure.

I've had 4-Zperms in a row. I don't know about the others, but the Z-Perm stuck out because it was the last PLL for me to learn, so I had to do a 3 step last layer 4 times in a row


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 29, 2014)

On a Skewb I got a luck 16 second last layer skip. Except I use one alg method  trying to find faster method.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> That happened to me with 10.88 once :O it was like at least 5 of them in an ao100



But 10.88 doesn't have the same significance as 13.37


----------



## kcl (Jan 30, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> But 10.88 doesn't have the same significance as 13.37



This is true. It was significant because my friend set that as his PB that day and I got it like 5 times haha.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 3, 2014)

3 PLL skips in an avg5 (two in a row)
Pretty mediocre average though


Spoiler



1. 15.97 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R U B2 L R' B' L2 F' L2 D2 U' 
2. (13.70) B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L D' U' F2 U R2 F' U L2 B' 
3. 17.51 B' L D' F' R B2 R F D2 F' R' B2 U2 D2 L U2 R' U2 F2 L 
4. 16.74 D' L B U2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 U R2 B' L2 U2 B U2 F2 B' D2 B D2 
5. (17.56) L F2 R' D2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 L' R' F' D B' L' B2 L' D'


----------



## guysensei1 (May 3, 2014)

For 4 Z perms in an OH ao5.
Didn't know the 2 gen Z perm. Messed up the avg badly.
I think this is the cube telling me that I should start learning it...


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 3, 2014)

One time i was starting out an ao50 and the second and third solves were PLL skips and then the 5th was an OLL skip, it was my new ao5 PB, but i've smashed it now.


----------



## TDM (May 3, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Didn't know the 2 gen Z perm.


If you don't want to learn another alg, you could use table abuse (but I'd just learn the alg, it isn't a very hard one to learn).


----------



## kcl (May 4, 2014)

Four PLL skips in a row.. Lots of LL influence. 3 EPLL skips cause Coll, one alternate 1lll alg for an awkward OLL.


----------



## natezach728 (May 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> What's lucky about this..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His first solve ever in competition could have been sub 20 haha


----------



## Logiqx (May 6, 2014)

I've just started timing myself for 4x4... 12 solves per session.

I did my third timed session yesterday: 9 x double parity, 1 x OLL parity, 1 x PLL parity and 1 x no parity. Strewth!


----------



## brian724080 (May 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> For 4 Z perms in an OH ao5.
> Didn't know the 2 gen Z perm. Messed up the avg badly.
> I think this is the cube telling me that I should start learning it...



The cube gods have spoken!!!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 6, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> The cube gods have spoken!!!


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 6, 2014)

Cyclopscow said:


> On a Skewb I got a luck 16 second last layer skip. Except I use one alg method  trying to find faster method.



what is a last layer skip


----------



## Schmidt (May 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> For 4 Z perms in an OH ao5.
> Didn't know the 2 gen Z perm. Messed up the avg badly.
> I think this is the cube telling me that I should start learning it...



R2 U' R2 U R2 x' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 6, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> R2 U' R2 U R2 x' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2



Never tried that one before... and it's not 2-gen.

R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R (U2)


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> R2 U' R2 U R2 x' U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2



yeah.... you should learn what the sneaky fox said


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2014)

Dene said:


> Well, I've been solving cubes for about 15 years and I've never had a last layer skip. That has to be some unlucky streak right there.



Approximately how many solves do you think you might have done over the past 15 years? I'm just curious about how unlucky that is


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 10, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Approximately how many solves do you think you might have done over the past 15 years? I'm just curious about how unlucky that is


Even only 10 solves a day should have been around 3 LL skips. So pretty unlucky. I also have not had one, but i have only done roughly 10,000 solves.


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2014)

Hmm... 15 years is roughly 5479 days. 5479 days * 10 solves (a day) = 54790
(15551/15552)^54790 ~= 2.95%

I wouldn't say it's "pretty" unlucky given 10 solves a day.

How did you calculate that it "should have been around 3 LL skips"? Please show your steps?


----------



## uberCuber (May 10, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Hmm... 15 years is roughly 5479 days. 5479 days * 10 solves (a day) = 54790
> (15551/15552)^54790 ~= 2.95%
> 
> I wouldn't say it's "pretty" unlucky given 10 solves a day.
> ...



Expected value = 54790 * (1/15552) = 3.52 LL skips


----------



## Robert-Y (May 10, 2014)

Oh whoops... I overlooked that, somehow I was thinking that it's more complicated than that


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 14, 2014)

I got 3 PLL skips in a row a couple days ago. The second case was the mirror of the first case. I predicted the first two, but the third one was a surprise.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 17, 2014)

My hand has been rather weird lately. I seem to be dropping my cube and failing the solve more often. 

All five solves of my average were DNFs or fails because I dropped the cube while doing OH.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 17, 2014)

I got 3 Z perms in a row yesterday.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

3 U(a) perms in a row, and 5 out of 6 solves had U(a) perms.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 27, 2014)

I had 3 h perms in a row just now


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

Just got 7 U perms in a row.. It was influenced by OLLCP and coll stuff but still


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Just got 7 U perms in a row.. It was influenced by OLLCP and coll stuff but still


That's like saying 
'I got 7 OLL skips in a row but I use full VLS so...'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 27, 2014)

Chris, Rob and I once did a three cube factory solve, and we all got T-perm for PLL


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Just got 7 U perms in a row.. It was influenced by OLLCP and coll stuff but still




Please be sarcasm


----------

